# Spyder History Question



## badgoat (Jul 21, 2020)

20" Sear Spyder - mid 60's - who built the bikes for Sears?  Thanks!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 21, 2020)

Should be Murray. Before 1964 would be Higgins.


----------



## badgoat (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks!  Here's a pic of my Sears next to my AMF Firebird/Trans Am.  The frame and features look very similar.  Could AMF have been a builder for Sears?


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, AMF, Murray and Huffy all made bicycles for Sears.


----------



## badgoat (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks!  I'm hoping to find a copper tone Spyder 20" as a twin to my childhood bike.  Probably mid 60's vintage.  Thanks!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Here's a pic of 2 spyders i just picked up. I need a correct fender for the boys.


----------

